# Can a 1/29th scale 630 be far behind?



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

One can only hope. It's long, long over due. Size sure can't be an issue what with the -9 and SD 70 out there. And this would also be a great model for smoke enthusiasts who also run diesels. And what great sound! I only run USAT engines but I could be talked into an Aristo 630 if they were 1st out the gate.

http://bowser-trains.com/New_P...0C630M.htm


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man, I hope so! 
I have been chanting "Alco Century Alco Century Alco Century" for years!  

I have about 6 different locos just waiting to be modeled! 
From 1960's Lehigh Valley Alcos to current Livonia Avon & Lakeville Alcos: 










(Dave, your link doesnt work..I assume its about an HO scale Alco C630?) 

Scot


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 29 Jan 2010 10:23 AM 

One can only hope. It's long, long over due. Size sure can't be an issue what with the -9 and SD 70 out there. And this would also be a great model for smoke enthusiasts who also run diesels. And what great sound! I only run USAT engines but I could be talked into an Aristo 630 if they were 1st out the gate.

http://bowser-trains.com/New_Products/New%2001_25_10%20C630M/New%2001_25_10%20C630M.htm 


I hafta agree with you there. My abiding memory of the Alco's is standing by the trackside at Hochelaga Montreal, watching a lash-up of six coming up the grade, swaying like drunks, belching out thick black smoke and sounding as thoguh the prime movers were on their very last legs... 

My clothes stunk like heck, but did I care?

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you guys! With the WNY & PA running a few old Alco's as well I'd love one! 

Chas


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

This should work. Does in Preview. Sorry about that. 

http://bowser-trains.com/New_Products/New%2001_25_10%20C630M/New%2001_25_10%20C630M.htm


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of small scale SD40-2W's that I keep down at the local Museum so I can run trains with the guys on operating nights. I figure I can sell both, well used, and pay for one of a pair of CN 630's in the 'stripe' scheme. But dealing with large scale again I just can't believe there wasn't one from Aristocraft years ago. They have a tendency to do eastern roads and perhaps less popular engines. The 630/636's were everywhere down there just as they were in Eastern Canada. Even saw a few belch their way through the prairies. Yes. I'd take one in 1/29th scale for sure even if it was just to practice my weathering techniques.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There have been a lot of positives for the Canadian/Canadien modeller in HO in the past years. I bought enough Sylvan resin cars and NSC newsprint cars from LikfeLike Canada to prove that, and many of these cars were and are in the US delivering products. The recent interest has spilled over in HO to the diesels, and not just repaints of US stuff, but actual Canadian differences and details (cabs, steps, ploughs, etc). 

Maybe one could hope this could spill over into the larger scales.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd be in for some, as i have always prefered road engines.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Neat beast. Always liked the 630.


But you're joking about one in 1/29 right









There isn't even an F7 in 1/29 yet.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 29 Jan 2010 12:38 PM 
Neat beast. Always liked the 630.


But you're joking about one in 1/29 right









There isn't even an F7 in 1/29 yet.
But I can make an F7 - or at least something that resembles an F7. I just can't build an old Alco or MLW machine.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Now THAT's what I remember a train looked like.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

No trains looked like that where I grew up


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I think this would be a great model for AML to do ? They are looking for a good entry level Diesel


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps the 630 market _isn't_ there. Maybe AML should build a GG1. Everyone else has.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 29 Jan 2010 08:10 PM 


Perhaps the 630 market _isn't_ there. Maybe AML should build a GG1. Everyone else has.










WHAT ?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhhhh Dave don't say that they probably will do a GG1 !! 

I'm glad that AC pulled away from their plans for the GG1, what a waste of precious resources that would have been ! 

Over the last yr i've been reading thru a collection of 20yr old RMC which had articles on these Alco engines and thinking yes please why not especially now that we have enough modern power, look back at the timeless earlier engines . . . . still seen on the rails working even now !!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Doug C on 31 Jan 2010 03:33 PM 
Ahhhhh Dave don't say that they probably will do a GG1 !! 

I'm glad that AC pulled away from their plans for the GG1, what a waste of precious resources that would have been ! 

Over the last yr i've been reading thru a collection of 20yr old RMC which had articles on these Alco engines and thinking yes please why not especially now that we have enough modern power, look back at the timeless earlier engines . . . . still seen on the rails working even now !! 




....and still smoking away like a steam engine. Actually better (or worse) than.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The addtion of a C630 would be a great loco. forget Aristo we have more of a chance of AML or USAT doing the loco. I know i'd buy couple. Later RJD


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 31 Jan 2010 06:02 PM 
The addtion of a C630 would be a great loco. forget Aristo we have more of a chance of AML or USAT doing the loco. I know i'd buy couple. Later RJD 

Your right. I have all USAT engines now so why spoil the set.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what the difference is but I liked the former N&W C628's that the CNW had back in the 70's. They rode rough and could knock you out of the seat on the railroad they had back then but they would pull anything you hooked to the drawbar. Smoke did I say anything about smoke? I would like to see one in 1/29.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom I'm surprised you even got to see them or operate them around your area back then as most of these units spent all there time in up of Michigan hauling ore. Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Thornton on 01 Feb 2010 07:31 PM 

I'm not sure what the difference is but I liked the former N&W C628's that the CNW had back in the 70's. They rode rough and could knock you out of the seat on the railroad they had back then but they would pull anything you hooked to the drawbar. Smoke did I say anything about smoke? I would like to see one in 1/29. 

Biggest difference was the traditional N&W high short hood!
very unusual looking on an Alco Century:

http://www.yesteryeardepot.com/CNW6708.JPG

they were also designed with the long hood as "forward"..(although I think CNW might have reveresed that and made the cab-end the front)
very unique beasties..sadly none survived.

(there is only one known surviving C628, an Ex-D&H unit, at a museum in Mexico..a "standard cab" unit.)

Scot


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Scot Yes the CNW changed the "F" to the short hood end. When they first came to the CNW in black they had the "F" on the long hood end. They also had two control stands that were later removed.

R J Yes I was head brakeman many times on the big Alco's. Many time I was on run throughs all the way to Adams Yard. They also had a great sounding horns.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom i thought you worked more in ILL than Wis. It's interesting as the book I have said most all of these units spent all there time in the iron ore range of MI. They list 30 of these units. Guess early on when they where acquired from NW they traveled other parts of the RR. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the difference between an Alco 425 and 630? Just curious. 

How about something the same, but different: an Alco RS-11?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 04 Feb 2010 01:20 PM 
What's the difference between an Alco 425 and 630? Just curious. 

How about something the same, but different: an Alco RS-11? 

There were a total of 8 different Alco Century models:


C415 

C420
C424
C425
C430 


C628 

C630
C636 


Plus several more Canadian MLW variants, and the C855, which was a "special order"..

All had the basic Alco Century body style, except the C415. 

the "C" is for Century, which was Alco's last "series" of locomotives. 

After the C, locos that begin with "4" are 4-axle units, the ones that begin with "6" are 6-axle units. 

the last two digits refer to horsepower. 


The RS11 is an older series, before the Century series..looks similar, but different.

Most of the centuries have similar cabs, the C420 had a unique long nose, but all have a similar "family look",
again with the exception of C415, which was a "center cab" design..

If someone came out with just one Century, the rest could be fairly easily bashed..
Im hoping a 6-axle Century will be released first, since 6-axle Century style trucks dont yet exist in large scale,
but 4-axle trucks do..
if someone came out with a C630, every other Century would be a fairly straightforward bash from the C630!
I coould make them all!  


Basically Alco freight road switchers can be divided into three general classes..

first, the RS2 and RS3, with the round hoods. 

Then the 2nd generation, the RS11, RS18, RS32, RS36.

Then the last series, the Centurys.



I have 7 different specific Alco Centurys I want to someday model:

A set of Three LV Alco C420's, two in red, one in yellowjacket paint: 

http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/lv407a.jpg 
http://www.railpictures.net/images/...314400.jpg 

The C420's have been friends of mine for a long time..I barely remember them with the LV, but saw them a lot with the D&H,
and still run into a few old friends on occasion.. 


Three LV Alco C628's, two in Red, one in Snowbired paint:
http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/9/8/2/6982.1231894104.jpg 
http://crcyc.railfan.net/locos/alco/c628/lv638ef.jpg 

The C628's I barely remember in person..I was only 7 years old in 1976..
and sadly they are all gone now.. 


Livonia Avon & Lakeville number 420 and 425, a high-hood C420 and a C425.

http://www.railpictures.net/images/d1/9/3/1/5931.1247117648.jpg 
http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/lal425.jpg 

the LAL units I visit often..they operate wihin a few miles of my house!
and I keep tabs on them and all their fellow Alco sisters:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ny-alcos/ 

Im very into Alcos!  


Lots of great Alco photos here:

http://www.northeast.railfan.net/diesel60.html 

Scot


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the wonderful pictures Scott. I can't resist looking at length at Lehigh Valley Alcos. The very first Model Railway Magazine that I picked up (MRC I think) had a lengthy study of LV and the Alcos. Reading that three or four page picture story got me thinking about a model and I dove right into N scale. That was back in 1972 - 3. Time flies but plenty of those engines have hung in there. 
If someone does build a 630/636 please let it be USAT. 


Dave


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

If those big ALCos, actually any big ALCos became available, I'd have to pick some up.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

Thanks for the brief description of the differences in these later Alcos! Very interesting!

Mark


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Seems one of my buddies in G.A. may have custom built something like that ???????????


----------



## Andrew (Jan 4, 2008)

Its been so long since I've posted I couldn't remember my password for the life of me, just wanted to say I'd buy a bunch of these!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

You wouldn't be alone wanting that but many people are thinking the next big new diesel will be a U50 or the Westinghouse 'Blue Goose'. IMHO a significant portion of this generation of manufactures are toy makes and not modellers.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be interested if a Century was ever modeled. IMO it's been a while since a exciting new diesel was announced. Being a Alco fan a Century would be GREAT.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be on board for a couple Centuries, or an RS-11. Although the NH had the C-425, I'm a little more partial to the C--420 as I like the longer short hood better. Either way ....cool machines.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure would like to know what USA Trains might have in the works. When was the last time anyone heard anything from them about new motive power? Some new items have been anounced for rolling stuck, but motive power????????????


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Diecast Cab forward and a GS-4. So i hear.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

ooh! GS-4..that would be cool.. 
I dont care for the streamlining, but the drivetrain would make an awesome DL&W Pocono!  
or..dare I imagine..a New York Central Niagara!!  

im going to go look at drawings, see if the drivers and wheelbase match! 

Scot


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, Great rumor! Nothing to keep a thread going like a nice rumor. That'd be cool if USA made them out of plastic. Is there really a market for a GS-4 and Cab Forward? MTH made GS-2's and GS-4's, and Accucraft made live steam and electric versions of both, not to mention the Aster ones out there. I guess I don't see the logic in making locomotives that have already been made and are still mostly available.

If I was to guess what USA would make next for motive power, I'd take a look at what Lionel did. Let's see. We've got the 700E, the F3s, GG1. Hmm... Perhaps a Jersy Central FM Trainmaster. Or maybe, just maybe, the N&W Class J. 

But the reality of the economy tells me that now is not the time for new big expensive die cast steam locomotives.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Think so Mark, It seems like everytime i say something it comes true. You guys said that about the bigboy too but yet it was made and sold very well. USA is not like Aristo when they build something it works so there for it sells. Usa does diecast steam thats why they sell..... not plastic steam. I never gave anytime line for this or anything did i ? Nope. Seems like every time someone from another forum doesnt know anything they tend to try to derail the thread.... thats cool we understand the mindset. Time will tell but i Would put my money on a 1/29th diecast steamer any day not plastic from USA....


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope Nick is right! Those are my favorite locomotives, and I'd much prefer 1/29th scale to the alternatives in 1/32th scale. I'm sure they'll be expensive, but I'd rather save for well-known distinctive locomotives than buy generic USRA locomotives.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By benshell on 24 Feb 2010 02:14 PM 
I hope Nick is right! Those are my favorite locomotives, and I'd much prefer 1/29th scale to the alternatives in 1/32th scale. I'm sure they'll be expensive, but I'd rather save for well-known distinctive locomotives than buy generic USRA locomotives. Of c 


Of course you would Ben as would I and many others, thats why when USA makes something in 1/29th it sells bacuase we know it is done rite and We dont have to worry about them trying to blame any defects on china like another company does because when USA does a loco its done rite the 1st time. That what we have come to exspect from USA Trains the best Quality toy trains in 1/29th period.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyways back on to Daves topic of the 630, If i were a betting man i would say Maybe this is a project for AML as i think it would sell nicely.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine was not to start a "My dad is better than your dad" thing but just to reiterate, I only run USAT for reasons that I've made clear in the past. Aristo makes a fine product though and I've never seen one fail. They're just wrong for me. Guess that's why I hope for a USAT 630/636 somewhere in the reachable future. I've never witnessed them on CN's prairie branch lines (They had plenty of SW1200's and GMD1's for that job) but I would sure make use of a pair on the Winter Valley. I might even leave in the smoke unit.








Dave


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an ad from a 1963 Railway Age magazine......Enjoy!


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, I'll take 1, but I'm not gonna hold my breath 'til it happens in 1/29... After all, there were only about 
300 of the C-6 series built,(all models) what mfgr is going to stick his neck out for a low volume unit that very 
few roads even owned any of ?? Pretty much the same thing could be said about the C-4 series, there was 
only about 450 of those ever built as well... Have to put this one in the" wishful thinking" category I think...
Paul R...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 
Since I drive by a bunch of these pretty regularly that are still in very active service I'll keep wishing. 

Chas


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 25 Feb 2010 04:56 AM 
Nice, I'll take 1, but I'm not gonna hold my breath 'til it happens in 1/29... After all, there were only about 
300 of the C-6 series built,(all models) what mfgr is going to stick his neck out for a low volume unit that very 
few roads even owned any of ?? Pretty much the same thing could be said about the C-4 series, there was 
only about 450 of those ever built as well... Have to put this one in the" wishful thinking" category I think...
Paul R...
I know what your thinking. Manufactures would be wise to stick to the most common, most widely distributed, models in steam and diesel. But they surely don't. Only a very, very few 'prototype' modellers would take a second look at an odd ball GG1, any 0-4-0 switcher, or heaven forbid, a Lil critter, but there they are. Even a mass produced U25B had less than 500 ordered but Aristo put it out there years ago rather than any more popular GMD model. I always joke that we will see an Aristocraft shark nose before we see a Century. I think it's true. 
Lest I be accused of simply whining, what Aristocraft and USAT have offered convinced me to give up 25+ years of N scale and get into this craziness so they must be doing something right.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I know what you mean. Making more widely used locomotives seems like it would make sense. Appeal to a broader market. 

I agree with you, if it weren't for both USA and aristo, I wouldn't be doing too much in this hobby. 

Mark

PS. How come there's no CP Excursion train running in September 1975 through Winter Valley?! How easy would it be to bash a Canadian Pacific G-3 out of the Aristo B&O P7?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I think it could be argued that the lower production "oddball" locomotives are MORE popular than the "very common" locomotives.. 
higher production does not necessarily equal higher "popularity" among modelers..actually, the opopsite is often true.. 
perhaps because the "successful" diesel models are also considered "plain, common and boring" 
while the "oddballs" are considered "exotic and rare"..and thus, more interesting.. 

Take a look at Model car kits, which do you think is a higher selling model, a model of a 1968 Shelby Mustang, or a model of a 1984 Ford Escort.. 
prooduction numbers of the real cars are probably totally inverse to production and sales of the model cars.. 

I bet a USA trains Baldwin Shark would sell double the amount of the EMD F3.. 
we also need to keep in mind that probably at least 50%, (probably much more), of all model railroaders, in all scales, 
dont care much about exact prototype accuracy in their model trains.. 
if its interesting, people will buy anything..which is just fine of course..  


If 1/29 scale Baldwin Sharks came out, I would definately want a D&H set..
even if I model *nothing* else D&H, and even if the era matches nothing else I have..
(The D&H Baldwin Shark era was very short..1974 to 1978! yet their popularity is still huge.._because_ they were so unique and rare..)

Scot


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

What irks me about the USAT diesels is where the majority of their on/off switches are located ! 

And back in the early days (via THE george shreyer's website and others chatter) the excessive draw on their chosen motors ! Although there are fixes to this it seems that ya can initiate . . even by me if the online instructions are well-described for electronics amoebas such as myself









Maybe in a couple yrs we'll see who takes the C' wishes and rolls with it !


doug c

p.s. Dave I was going to post a pic of one of those switchers you mentioned that overnighted during my past xmas road trip to the homeland --- P.la Praire ! But i don't seem to have that privilege to share here so will soon dust off your email addy and send it to ya direct . . . . . and maybe prep/send both side-views for ya !


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Doug C on 26 Feb 2010 11:53 AM 
What irks me about the USAT diesels is where the majority of their on/off switches are located ! 


That is a pain. To have to lift the engine off the track in order to access 4 small switches is just wrong. I'm sure that will change some day. 


And back in the early days (via THE george shreyer's website and others chatter) the excessive draw on their chosen motors ! Although there are fixes to this it seems that ya can initiate . . even by me if the online instructions are well-described for electronics amoebas such as myself









Maybe in a couple yrs we'll see who takes the C' wishes and rolls with it !


doug c

p.s. Dave I was going to post a pic of one of those switchers you mentioned that overnighted during my past xmas road trip to the homeland --- P.la Praire ! But i don't seem to have that privilege to share here so will soon dust off your email addy and send it to ya direct . . . . . and maybe prep/send both side-views for ya !









That would be nice Doug. Love to see that. 
Take care


----------

